# Interesting Atlas Lathe Anecdotes...



## louosten (Apr 21, 2015)

Greetings to All;

As I'm working on various projects, inevitably there is time to 'troll around' on various websites for information on Atlas lathes. There are a few anecdotes that I have seen about them; here is the latest one that might get some of you started with others:

"The Atlas lathe is the one known for bringing the US out of WWII"

Not sure what this really means...but I remember somewhere reading about Atlas machines being in every WW II outpost (ubiquitous?), repairing small items, making bomb fuses, etc.

If you have one and are similarly inclined, please post it here...

Lou O.


----------



## great white (Apr 21, 2015)

Probably along the lines of this ad hype:




I can't say for sure, but I do believe from what I've read that southbend was just as much (if not more) involved in the WWII effort with thier machines.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 21, 2015)

That's correct.  But Atlas built a lot more machines than SB did, and for considerably less money.  At this point in 1942, the average civilian still thought that the war was going to be over in another year.


----------



## louosten (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's some additional information about manufacturing companies working for the war effort:

http://americanmachinist.com/features/machining-freedom

Atlas Press Company received the coveted Army-Navy E Award...only about 4% of the manufacturers got this...




Bridgeport & Southbend were probably included in this 'club'...

Lou O.


----------

